# Sailor Reading



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

This photo was also in the old batch I found. Sailor was at a Pet Expo and was part of a demonstration of therapy dogs. He was doing a good job of "reading" with this child. Perfect age child; after he finished, he asked if the dog was really reading along. Now that Sailor reads with high schoolers, they love it when he occasionally blocks their work with his head, and laugh when I admonish Sailor for keeping them from their studies. Sailor is all for anything that gets him attention.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great shot of Sailor reading - kudos to this wonderful therapy dog!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww Sailor! You rock, no matter who you are reading with!!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Very smart poodle - not all dogs can read.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I strongly support Sailor's reading therapy work! Good dog!!!


----------

